# Going To Be Roughing It



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Couple weeks I'm going to be spending the weekend here.Lucky DW gets to stay home.



















big rockpile


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

poor guy....


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hope you survive, looks like a tough deal, so see if you can make it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

hunter63 said:


> Hope you survive, looks like a tough deal, so see if you can make it.


Yea went there last year.They didn't have Gas for the Fireplace :shrug: And it was cold.Ah they did have Electric heat.

I call it a Hunting Trip,DW says its time for a bunch of Guys to get together and have a High $$ Beer Party.

Hey they feed us good,and we have fun.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Where is that place you will be roughing it. Will you be doing any hunting or just party time?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

brownegg said:


> Where is that place you will be roughing it. Will you be doing any hunting or just party time?


Its couple hours North.Yea we're going to do some hunting.

DW told my neighbor today this is going to be my last time  She said we could buy alot with what I spend going up there. :shrug: Hey I need a Vacation every so often!

big rockpile


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

Looks like a real nice place! What are you going to be hunting?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

bgak47 said:


> Looks like a real nice place! What are you going to be hunting?


Here is the place.We went last year had a good time.I was going to hunt for Hogs but I changed to try to get a Ram.If I get one its going to cost me right at $1,000 after Taxidermist.Hey not bad for a weekend Beer Party :shrug: 


http://www.stonecreekhunting.com/index.htm

big rockpile


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Rocky, does the $1000 include an ATV so you don't have to walk on that delapidated foot? Totin' an elephant gun and a ram horn while walking on crutches will suck for sure.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

uncle Will in In. said:


> Rocky, does the $1000 include an ATV so you don't have to walk on that delapidated foot? Totin' an elephant gun and a ram horn while walking on crutches will suck for sure.


Yea they take me down in the woods and come and get me.

Tina almost messed up.Her Vehical is in the shop.Her boss called wanted to know if she wanted to go out of town for two weeks? She started to say yes until I told her she wasn't going to leave me on foot.She said she forgot  

She would have made good money.But some things are more important.  

big rockpile


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

$1000 bucks for what kind of Ram? Will you be taking it home to eat? Or just trying to get a trophy? I don't care too much for any kind of mutton, wild or otherwise & I can't afford $1000 for a trophy. I'd Really like to hunt a Rocky Mountain Ram in its habitat, but I'd want someone that wanted to eat it!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

bgak47 said:


> $1000 bucks for what kind of Ram? Will you be taking it home to eat? Or just trying to get a trophy? I don't care too much for any kind of mutton, wild or otherwise & I can't afford $1000 for a trophy. I'd Really like to hunt a Rocky Mountain Ram in its habitat, but I'd want someone that wanted to eat it!


I looking at Corsican.Guy that owns the place says their not fit to eat :shrug: I'm going to check it out.Maybe able to eat it,might not.

A bunch of us Guys from another Forum get together to go there every year and Hunt,they are hunting for Pigs.I just decided I'd like to get a Ram.

big rockpile


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

wow i'm jealous! that sounds like a fun hunt! good luck on your ram!


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

big rockpile, how much do your buddies have to pay to hunt a hog?

If you get a hog, do they cut it up for the ride home? :shrug:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

brownegg said:


> big rockpile, how much do your buddies have to pay to hunt a hog?
> 
> If you get a hog, do they cut it up for the ride home? :shrug:


Their Hog Pakage is $550,$100 deposit.For 2 Hogs.Two days and two nights stay.They cook two meals a day.

These are all Feral Hogs and no guarantee.Most hunting is done from Stands over Feeders,but them Hogs will lots of times look to see if anyone is in the Stand.You can do some Spot and Stalk.

If you get a Hog they will skin and quater it for you.The meat is real good.

But if you want a Big Old Boar for a Wall Hanger I like this place.

http://www.cedarridgehunting.com/home.htm

This place is Basically $3 per pound on your Hog,plus I think $25 a Day to stay in their Bunk House.$300 deposit.You bring your own Food and do your own cooking.

You set your own hours and how you want to do your hunt.But they will try to get you to stay in a Stand,no Feeders.

But these are all Pure Mature Russian Boars brought in from Austria.So basically anything you shoot will be a Wall Hanger.

He tried putting Exotic Rams in there,but the Boars hunted and killed most of them.  Now think about what I just said.I figure if they can learn to hunt them Rams down what would keep them from hunting a Human down :shrug: 

They skin and quarter your Boar up for you.But I found mine to have good flavor but it was very tuff.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

big rockpile, thanks for all the good information. Always wanted to shoot a hog, this gives me something to think about. Great web-site link too!


----------

